# Innovative Nuvo Micro 30 - model 0402



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Debating on whether to buy a couple of these. Any feedback on them would be appreciated. All my tanks are large >100 gallons so I have no experience with these. I know the 0402 are a discountined model....is $300 for the tank - brand new (no stand) an ok deal?


----------

